# B/S service manual - governor settings



## BrianJ (Apr 16, 2011)

I recently aquired a Simplicity 5211 lawn tractor with a B/S 11 hp single cylinder verticle shaft engine. Model 253707 - Type 0167-01 - Code 85110111. A previous owner messed with the governor to get more RPMs out of it. I haven't looked too closely at it yet, but I don't know what they did. It will either idle very low or over rev when throttle lever is raised. 
Is there any where I can look at an online service manual so I can get help getting this thing back to the original settings?
Or, if anyone has any suggestions where to start. 

Thanks for your help. Brian


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome Brian.
Here are a couple of links for your engine.Hope this helps.

Parts-

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?
filename=Z6nlyHVJ1DajI

Repair Manual- (Thanks to 30yearTech)

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri... Single Cylinder L-Head BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf


----------



## BrianJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks grunt, I believe I found what I need, or at least a good start.

Thanks again, Brian


----------

